# minimum salary requirement for work visa?



## shark01 (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear all,

Is there a minimum salary requirement to obtain a work visa as a foreigner in the Philippines? (like the THB 50,000 in Thailand)
In other words, could I hire a foreigner on a local contract on any salary level?

I couldn't find any info on the internet.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

shark01 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Is there a minimum salary requirement to obtain a work visa as a foreigner in the Philippines? (like the THB 50,000 in Thailand)
> In other words, could I hire a foreigner on a local contract on any salary level?
> ...


Not heard of anything. The main criteria is that you can not get someone from the local work pool with the require abilities.


----------



## devie.perez (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Shark,

There is no requirement as to how much except that the salary should be sufficient enough to be able to live decently in the Philippines. 

Yes, you can hire a foreigner subject to compliance with certain rules before a foreigner may be able to legally work here.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

devie.perez said:


> Hi Shark,
> 
> There is no requirement as to how much except that the salary should be sufficient enough to be able to live decently in the Philippines.
> 
> Yes, you can hire a foreigner subject to compliance with certain rules before a foreigner may be able to legally work here.


You need to do a newspaper publication of the foreigner's name, age, country of origin, his employer, his job description, his salary etc and if no local objects, a work pass maybe issued by DOLE.

Just saying, it's not a walk in the park.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

simonsays said:


> You need to do a newspaper publication of the foreigner's name, age, country of origin, his employer, his job description, his salary etc and if no local objects, a work pass maybe issued by DOLE.
> 
> Just saying, it's not a walk in the park.


And then you receive a dozen calls from "financial planners" because they know who you are and who you work for.

I even had one guy, South African accent, that became irate when I told him politely, "Sorry, I'm not interested"


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tiz said:


> And then you receive a dozen calls from "financial planners" because they know who you are and who you work for.
> 
> I even had one guy, South African accent, that became irate when I told him politely, "Sorry, I'm not interested"


Can't change the law here mate. Best idea is to buy an extra sim card for your cell phone for under $2.00us and then discard it when no longer needed..



Jet Lag


----------

